#  Krankenpflege >   selbstauflösende Fäden >

## BIENEMAYA

Hallo
Ich hatte am 2.10. meine Karpaltunnel OP.Dabei wurde die Naht geklebt und mit selbstauflösenden Fäden zugenäht.
Nun ist meine Chirurgin für 2 Wochen in den Urlaub gefahren und hat mir nicht einmal gesagt wann sich die Fäden auflösen.Ich habe auch schon die Hand gebadet ,ich hatte im Internet gelesen dann soll es schneller gehen .Stimmt das?

----------


## turbogirl

Hallo BIENEMAYA,
bei mir sind auch selbstauflösende Fäden genommen worden. Mein Hausarzt meinte, nach 2 Wochen müssten die weg sein. Ich habe mich daraufhin im Krankenhaus erkundigt und dort sagte man mir, das kann Monate dauern. Bei mir ist die OP 3 Wochen her und die Fäden sind noch da. Ich glaube, wir brauchen Geduld. Vielleicht meldet sich ullrichkatz und kann uns was genaues dazu mitteilen. Wäre schön!
Alles Gute und viele Grüße
turbogirl

----------

